# Saturday Morning Trip to Big W (Wivenhoe Dam)



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

A mate and I are hitting Big W this Saturday morning. Launching at Capt Logan Camp boat ramp at around 7:30am (yeah I know this is late. But both of us have late nights on the Friday evening).

This trip will be the maiden voyage of my new (second hand) Hobie Outback.

Other Yakkers welcome to join.

Cheers,

Gigantor (aka Pete)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there water to paddle in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> This trip will be the maiden voyage of my new (second hand) Hobie Outback.


Pete, is that the one I saw on the Sunhobie Website?

Both of them seemed like a good price.

Hope you get onto some Bass there, but the catfish might be thick.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

BY: Yep still some liquid in the hole.

Sel, No. It was on tradingpost.com.au It was a young fella out at Yamanto. He reckons it is about 12 months old - but it has seen some work. But still a reasonable unit for the price. Putting a sounder on it tonite.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Arrived at Big W at around 7:20am on Sat at Logan Inlet. Then got a call from the mate saying "Where are you?". Turns out he went to Somerset not Wivenhoe. So waited another 90 minutes for him to arrive. So finally hit the water at around 9am.

Looked to the southern end of the water from Logan Inlet and it looked like we were land-locked, as the water level had dropped so far since my last trip here. Luckily it was just a mirage and we were able to paddle through all the way to the southern most point of the dam.

Was nice and calm and trolled a small hardbody and got smashed on the first stretch by a rather large catfish. Paddled some more and got hit near the cliffs - another catfish. Changed to a crankbait and trolled some more - got smashed by yet another catfish.

Was paddling along enjoying the peace & quite wehn out the corner of our eyes we saw something on the right bank. Red Deer!!!! By the time I got my camera out is was too late - they had bolted back into the high grass. Though a nice sight to see.

Turned around and started to head back. The wind was picking up, which made the paddle a little harder.

Got back to the cliffs and ecided to cast the crankbait up against the cliffs. 3rd cast and smash - another damn catfish. My mate saw lots of garfish as well.

Although catfish are smelly and a pain in the ar#e, they do provide a good fight and a bit of fun. Though would have liked a bass and yella. But wasn't to be.

If you are considering a paddle up at Big W, you might want to consider doing it soon. As the body of water out in front of Capt Logan Camp will get cut off from the main arm of Logan Inlet at some point.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

The Cliffs....


----------

